# Sushi Night



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok guys.. I tried getting this together 2 weeks ago.. but no one posted up on it.. plus had it in the off topic.. i know.. blonde....so lets see who's in... what day of the week works best for you.. and I'll figure out some days and get everything organized........ 

So who is in for it..

will be hopefully at the Marina, thanks to Litecatch...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in. Wed.night?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

If we are doing a sushi night, it will have to be on a Sat. night if we do it at Island Cove.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

ultralite and I were talking last night.... how about a saturday in July.....

anyone else interested.... got to be more than just 3?????


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

bump


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

put me down.. lets try sooner than later tho.. 

rich


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there as long as it it before the 12th.


----------

